
$99/month is a steal for CloudApp for iMobile - prawn
http://bylr.net/3/2017/11/99month-is-a-steal-for-cloudapp-for-imobile/
======
ladberg
I feel like any app with recurring fees that high should really be flagged for
a manual review by Apple, even just a human opening the app to see what it is.
It seems like so many bogus apps with subscriptions are appearing nowadays.

